# Original Xbox not keeping date and time



## Baccabechoppin (Oct 23, 2015)

Everytime I boot up my xbox I am forced to put the date and time in again. I thought this was an issue with the console not saving data, however I can save my games just fine. Anyone got any advice?


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 23, 2015)

Do you switch it off from the mains?

Afaik the xbox doesnt have an rtc clock and instead uses a capacitor, so either its worn out or its unplugged for too long.

I have read that it is susceptible to leaking so you may want to remove it if its worn out, might be worth checking out anyway according to one post.


----------



## xdarkmario (Oct 23, 2015)

its got to be the CMOS battery is dead or something along those lines.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Oct 23, 2015)

tech3475 said:


> Do you switch it off from the mains?
> 
> Afaik the xbox doesnt have an rtc clock and instead uses a capacitor, so either its worn out or its unplugged for too long.
> 
> I have read that it is susceptible to leaking so you may want to remove it if its worn out, might be worth checking out anyway according to one post.


I switch it off with the power button like I do all my consoles


----------



## dilav (Oct 23, 2015)

as tech3475 said, there is a capacitor which keeps the clock information going when the console is powered off. If it does not retain the clock information after power off, and the console is still plugged in to AC power, the clock capacitor has gone bad. Do a google search for 'xbox clock capacitor' and you should find some information to solder a new one on.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 23, 2015)

I'd remove the clock cap and leave it out.
These things leak and can destroy your motherboard.
Trace corrosion etc.


----------

